# CoralLife AquaLife Compact bulb question...



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I have a corallife aqualite over my 55gal and some questions, if anyone would be so kinda to answer them it would be great! I bought it originally with 2 65watt bulbs. Can they be replaced with 95 watt bulbs at the same spectrum? Or is too much light a bad thing? Or what would be the best way of going about my problem? Right now I have an incredible case of brown algae and have tried everything but working on my lights. All my nutrients and co2 are pretty much stable and where they need to be. My tank has no hood and the light sits on stands. Heres a link of my tank and the algae.Hope it works.Thanks Pete!

http://www.simplydiscus.com/forum/showthread.php?p=220079&posted=1#post220079[/URL]


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

Just had a quick thought, would buying another light fixture like the one I already have and adding it along side my old one work?


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

I have read some post on the difference between 6700k and 10000k. My light fixture bulbs are 6700k.Right now My three posts seem pretty confussing  . So here a summary of my questions:
1. Is it possible to replace my 2 65watt 6700k bulbs with 95 watt bulbs with the same spectrum?
2. Would the 6700k or 10000k benefit my more?
3. Can I keep the same bulbs in my old lighting system(2 65watt 6700k) and add another fixture(corallife aqualite) with 2-95watt 10000k along side it>?
4. If I can do #3 is there any way to get another light fixture with compact bulbs but a cheaper way, like buying one from home depot?
5. Is too much light a bad thing?

Thanks Pete!!!


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

PeteyPob said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> These are some pics of the algae thats attacking my smaller planted aquarium. Its a 55gal and this is what I have so far:
> 1. Pressurized co2 injection
> ...


The amount of bad advice you have got from simplydiscus is amazing..lol

You don't need more light, you need to work on your dosing regime!!!
Use the kh/ph/C02 chart bump the C02 up to 30ppm
Add some KN03 1/2 Tsp 3x a week,
Dose 1/8Tsp P04 3x aweek
Add CSM+B 10ml 3x a week opposite days you dose KN03
Do a search on regimen, you will find the NFO you need.
and do at least 50% waterchange weekly


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

If a do WC everyother day, how would I go about dosing the way you recommended? When you say add 1/2 tsp, do I put it into 500ml of water and add the whole amount ?


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Read through this, you really need a disciplined regimen!
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=117203&postcount=8
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=117205&postcount=9


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

Wow.. great post! I know I am a [email protected]$$ when it comes to dosing and am greatful for your help! This is exactly the pro advice I have been looking for! :icon_bigg . Just one more question :icon_redf SORRY!
I have discus in my tank and very committed to keeping their water as fresh as possible, so even though I so WC everyother day will your dosing regime work? Sorry for the repetitive questions I am determined to get this right. Thanks for the awsume help!
Pete


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Yeah it sure will, Just be disciplined on your dosing, Use the RTF file, keep track of what your doing,
Feed those plants, they will grow, algae will back off.
A water change is always good, work you out a good schedule


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

Awsume thank you SOOOOOO much for the great advice!!!!! Couldnt have found better advise ANYWHERE else!!!!! roud: Thanks! 
Pete


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

also, since I didn't see it covered...you cannot replace a 65watt power compact bulb with a 96watt bulb in the same fixture. FIrst off, the ballast won't fire a higher wattage bulb. Second, a 96watt bulb is about 11.5" longer than a 65watt bulb, so it won't even fit into the fixture.


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

Point taken! roud: 

Pete


----------

